# color choice for my living room with dark brown hardwood floors



## JasonJr (Oct 20, 2010)

This was our old house that had dark floors and black leather furniture. The wall color was called "mountain trail" by olympic paints. Maybe this will give you someplace to start.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Well to answer that question you should go to your nearest paint store and get either a color swatch with your color on it and you will see matching tints that would work or a color fan from them with additional colors that you could use.


----------



## Bonita 123 (Jan 9, 2011)

thank you so much for your pics, I really do like the color. Much appreciated!!!
Bonita from Alberta


----------

